# Should I go wide or stay normal?



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying the lib tech skate banana 156cm as a fun park board and I was wondering what you guys think I should do, go with the wide or stick with the normal. I'm 6' 185lbs and I am using the Thirtytwo team two size 11 boots. I've been riding normal 25cm waist width on all my other boards so you think it would make a difference or what?



Sorry wrong forum, can someone move it to the appropriate area please


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd say figure out the most narrow of a board you ca go and do that. The narrower the board the easier to ride.

Wide Snowboards Explained | TransWorld SNOWboarding Magazine

Read that, too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, does anyone have a 156cm skate banana that they could measure for me at the middle of the inserts for width please?


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

arcstarter said:


> Thanks, does anyone have a 156cm skate banana that they could measure for me at the middle of the inserts for width please?


Just look at the specs on both snowboards. 

The skate banana specs are here Skate Banana « Lib Tech Snowboards

The waist width is 25.5 so considering you are fine with 25, the skate banana should be great. 

Hope that helps. Write a review when you get it


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks, yeah I'll definitely do that once we get some snow


----------



## nokfir2 (Oct 29, 2008)

i weith about 190 and have a 10.5 boot. i got the 156 narrow also. cant wait to ride it. buterrrrry


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

eastCOASTkills said:


> The narrower the board the easier to ride.



That's what she said.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

lilfoot1598 said:


> That's what she said.


NICE! ... gotta love a thats what she said joke.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I read this post just looking for a that's what she said joke. There has to be at least one in a thread with the title "Should I go wide or stay normal?" Just ripe with sexual connotations


----------

